# Please give me some tips on how to make my hair silky and shiny but still keep some



## Allnatural (Mar 8, 2008)

volume! Think Charlotte from Sex and the City or Angelina


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

I mix volumizer and a hair gloss together and apply to my head flipped over from the roots out.  Then I blow dry with a round brush or hold my hair upside down to dry it.
You may need a little hair spray after you have dried and styled it.
Big rollers are also an option too if you have the time.
Go easy on the gloss so it won't weigh your hair down or make it greasy.
Hair is different so it may fall midday because its so heavy and it also depends on the climate you live in.  In Texas hair doesn't last long because of the humidity which really sucks!!


----------



## Allnatural (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I mix volumizer and a hair gloss together and apply to my head flipped over from the roots out.  Then I blow dry with a round brush or hold my hair upside down to dry it.
You may need a little hair spray after you have dried and styled it.
Big rollers are also an option too if you have the time.
Go easy on the gloss so it won't weigh your hair down or make it greasy.
Hair is different so it may fall midday because its so heavy and it also depends on the climate you live in.  In Texas hair doesn't last long because of the humidity which really sucks!!_

 
By big rollers do you mean heated or velcro? How do you use these to get that look?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't think it really matters, whichever you prefer.  I'd use the at least the size of 1 inch rollers or bigger though.  After you've rolled you can kind of tossle your hair and style it through with your fingers, but don't brush it.


----------



## runninggirl05 (Mar 8, 2008)

i use velcro rollers, when i hop out of the shower i towel dry my hair put a detangler in then mousse i dry it all the way and then i put  rollers in blast it with heat and let it set while im doing my makeup, when makeup is all done take them out give it a lil brush and put just a tiny lil bit of serum.. ive been using "Magic" by *schwartkopt*  all the hair dressers at work are always telling me to use this.. they also have a root blaster and its a new product called "Dust it" and it give vloum also.. my hair is super straight and flat and the velcro rolers help alot.. i use the ones in the set.. by goody and i also went to the beauty store and bought some more bigger ones so i get extra oump on top


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 8, 2008)

Phytodefrisant by Phyto is amazing for what you're looking for. It's pricey, but I can honestly say it's one of the FEW beauty products I'll pay that much for and happily. I also like the idea of using plant mucilage on my hair, lol! 

Seriously though, my hair comes out frizz free, silky, shiny, and full of volume (using a round brush and blow dyer of course)!Use some velcro rollers for extra 'wow' volume. And it does NOT weigh my hair down. There are silicone serums and blow drying cremes that give the same shiny silky result but sacrifice volume or it'll make my locks get greasy quicker. With phytodefrisant, I can extend the length of my blowout longer than I could using any other product.

The tricky thing is figuring out how much to use. Too much, and your hair can get a 'tacky' or 'filmy' feeling. Too little and you won't notice much of a difference than if you didn't put any on at all.

hth, it really is worth checking out IMHO!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

sexysilkyhair is the most amazing thing ever to silkify hair.


----------

